# Massive Emails Bouncing - EMAIL.COM Users



## Bob Hubbard (May 27, 2003)

We are seeing a HUGE! number of emails bouncing back from our members who are using EMAIL.COM as their email provider.

The error we are seeing follows:

*    SMTP error from remote mailer after RCPT TO:<USER@email.com>:
    host email-com-bk.mr.outblaze.com [205.158.62.41]:
    450 <nobody@caffine.silverstarsites.net>: No thank you:
    rejected: Domain not found: retry timeout exceeded*

We have contacted email.com about this and are waiting on a responce now.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 4, 2003)

*Update:*

Due to a lack of responce by email.coms support staff, we are no longer accepting email.com addresses for signups.   If you wish to sign up re recomend you use a different email provider.

Please complain to the email.com people as their lack of responce combined with their overly agressive filtering has caused us to take this action.

:asian:


----------

